

Pondering Google’s Move Into the D.N.S. Business (links to HN) - frisco
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/12/03/pondering-googles-move-into-the-dns-business/?ref=technology

======
frisco
The article actually links to an HN comment at the end. Apparently we're
"internet sleuths."

